# Px4 Type D question



## Oregoon (Jan 25, 2015)

Hello - Does anyone know if Beretta makes the PX4 9mm Compact or Subcompact in type D (pure DAO)? If not, can a type C be converted to a type D? Thanks! Chris


----------

